# Golden Oak Kennels



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with Golden Oak kennel's in Bruce, SD? We are looking at getting a black male in March and would like to hear from anyone that has dealt with them. PM's are fine for positive or negative experiences as to not bash them publicly or spam them either.

Thanks


----------



## wstottler (Jan 7, 2009)

Brad's got some good dogs, and he's pretty straight to deal with.

Wade Stottler
Northern Plains Retrievers


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

I have know Brad for 5 years he trains for me and my son helps him at times. Best trainer and the most honest I have dealt with. He only makes crosses that he feels will work not just to sell a pup


----------

